# Jm-Imports now official UK distribuitor for Corwheels



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

*Jm-Imports now official UK distributor for Corwheels*

guys/gals

I can now offer these damm sexy wheels for a very good price.

I have managed to buy myself a nice set of classics in 21".

take a look at the pics these are sexy wheels..:smokin:

ok these retail in USA for $6500 /£4200 excluding duties for a set plus UK shipping 750$ this is for (door to door service also)..

Please not wheels only no tyres.

if i can get 5 orders or more of these wheels i can do them at $5000/£3500 including UK custom duties, there will be 750$ UK shipping cost for the door to door service.

if your interested email me on [email protected] or PM on here.

the wheels are made to suit the R35 GTR and will be 10j front and 11j rears.

these are also available from 19" to 22" the price above is for 21".. if you want 19" or 20" then they will be 400$ cheaper for the set.

these will take approx 20-40 days to make..

we will need 50% deposit.

wheels are fully insuranced on travel also

you can choose your own colour centres etc.(ie black or anthracite).














































these are the ones i have opted for


















This is the colour am going for


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

They are sexy!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

hate looking as i keep changing my mind lol cant decide


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

They all look fantastic mate. BUT that first pic does it for me. I was planning to go either DMG or Red but after seeing that I might be changing my mind lol :smokin:

I haven't even got one yet and I already have a long list of mods in the pipe line lol. That's what happens when you look at threads like this!!

Have you got a high res copy of that first image mate? Would look grear in my garage


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

saucyboy said:


> They all look fantastic mate. BUT that first pic does it for me. I was planning to go either DMG or Red but after seeing that I might be changing my mind lol :smokin:
> 
> I haven't even got one yet and I already have a long list of mods in the pipe line lol. That's what happens when you look at threads like this!!
> 
> Have you got a high res copy of that first image mate? Would look grear in my garage


i will ask COR for one for you..

i also wanted the 1st ones, am still not 100% on which ones yet lol


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Wheels in first pic on 20 inch would suit me!


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Henry 145 said:


> Wheels in first pic on 20 inch would suit me!


should i put you down for a set ?


list need 5


1. Jm-Imports 21"


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Jm-Imports said:


> i will ask COR for one for you..
> 
> i also wanted the 1st ones, am still not 100% on which ones yet lol


Cheers pal :clap:


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

What size are the wheels on the black car? Issues with rubbing etc??? 

I am loving those! 

J


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

james1 said:


> What size are the wheels on the black car? Issues with rubbing etc???
> 
> I am loving those!
> 
> J


21" mate no rubbing mate


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

What tyre sizes on the 20/21s?! I wanna price up some tyres...

Do you know the weight compared to oem?

Thanks in advance

J


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

james1 said:


> What tyre sizes on the 20/21s?! I wanna price up some tyres Aswell.....
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> J


20s or 21" you can keep original size or go for wider something agressive..

thats what am doing...

so am going for 265/35/21 and 305/30/21. (i really like my cars beef out lol).

you can run above size in 20" aswell or use OEM size.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Can they take run flats?


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Henry 145 said:


> Can they take run flats?


interesting question i will ask


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

very nice! looking forward to seeing a few of these on uk cars!


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

me too mate, good price aswell.

am one for sure..


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Henry 145 said:


> Can they take run flats?


they can build to OE specs so you can use the runflats ;-)


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

thread amended to cover all info


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

you should put these wheels on your gtr! well everyone should lol
http://i115.photobucket.com/albums/n297/Jm-Imports/CORWHEELS/nissan-gtr-cor-encor-wheels-7.jpg

iirc they should be one of the lightest rims on the market and even have a package to make them even lighter (or am i thinking of a different brand?)


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

mindlessoath said:


> you should put these wheels on your gtr! well everyone should lol
> http://i115.photobucket.com/albums/n297/Jm-Imports/CORWHEELS/nissan-gtr-cor-encor-wheels-7.jpg
> 
> iirc they should be one of the lightest rims on the market and even have a package to make them even lighter (or am i thinking of a different brand?)


am really tempted by those..:chuckle:


----------



## [email protected]/AMS.UK (Oct 21, 2009)

Wheels look awesome. Good luck


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

need another 2 people


1. Jm-Imports 21" ENCOR aggressive look
2. Peter 21" CIPHER Black finish
3. Enhisu 20" PIONEER Grey finish


----------



## T Rex (Mar 23, 2010)

I bought a set 2 years ago and it has been my favourite mod on the car.
They look awesome in the summer....winter months will ruin the dish so keep Stock for this period. 21' Cipher Classic with gloss black inserts/ race prep (lighter). Some pics:

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

T Rex said:


> I bought a set 2 years ago and it has been my favourite mod on the car.
> They look awesome in the summer....winter months will ruin the dish so keep Stock for this period. 21' Cipher Classic with gloss black inserts/ race prep (lighter). Some pics:
> 
> ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
> ...


yours look quite wide at front ?


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

need one more order

1. Jm-Imports 21" ENCOR aggressive look
2. Peter 21" CIPHER Black finish
3. Enhisu 20" PIONEER Grey finish
4. James (other forum for JZA80) 19" CIPHER


also there is a huge range of wheels to choose from..

please take a look, the ones i have shown are just an example of whats possible.

Wheel Collection | COR Forged Wheels


----------



## Crazy (Nov 3, 2003)

Seriously considering a set of 21inch Cipher Super Concave but got a feeling they won't look right unless the car is seriously lowered & that's not gonna happen with the slope into my garage.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Crazy said:


> Seriously considering a set of 21inch Cipher Super Concave but got a feeling they won't look right unless the car is seriously lowered & that's not gonna happen with the slope into my garage.


let me know if you do ;-) we can offer you a good deal on some lowering springs and fitting :chuckle:..

i have slope to mine and i get on no problem


----------



## Crazy (Nov 3, 2003)

I've got the KW Sleeve kit fitted but thanks for the offer.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Did I miss the price ? Tha ones on the Black car at 20" to take run flats is what I am looking for


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Ooops jst re read the thread and seen the price !!!


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Steve said:


> Ooops jst re read the thread and seen the price !!!


you wants some ?

:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Oh yeah BUT will need to start saving !!! (unless you can do me a fantastic deal)


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Steve said:


> Oh yeah BUT will need to start saving !!! (unless you can do me a fantastic deal)


pm on way


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

waiting LOL


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

---


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

need one more buyer


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Posting pictures like that should be banned.....

Its pornographic blackmail and you should be ashamed :lamer:

They are flippin gorgeous :thumbsup:


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

thanks but i need one more buyer to complete group buy lol.

ok some more pics of the full line up for 2012...

some amazing wheels take a look

Cor 2012 Lineup - a set on Flickr


----------



## Vigilante102 (Nov 8, 2010)

Wow, those wheels look amazing...will have to take another look at the piggy bank.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Jun R1 wheels being built up now.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

my 21" cors encore wheels have arrived today..

damm these are tasty wheels..


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Sexy, sexy, sexy!!!!!! Me likes alot :thumbsup:


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

How you finding the quality of these? Could 20's be used on track?


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Henry 145 said:


> How you finding the quality of these? Could 20's be used on track?


no issues with them mate and they have seen some speed 

got loads of pics on my facebook site of them 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/JM-Imports/113721402065759

one of my fave pics

https://www.facebook.com/pages/JM-I...83478685.94074.100001641409412&type=1&theater


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Jm-Imports said:


> no issues with them mate and they have seen some speed
> 
> got loads of pics on my facebook site of them
> 
> ...


Sweet...I love the multi spoke ones on the black car on this thread...I was concerned US wheels may not be suitable for UK weather...but if it is ok in the north east for you that's ok for me!


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Henry 145 said:


> Sweet...I love the multi spoke ones on the black car on this thread...I was concerned US wheels may not be suitable for UK weather...but if it is ok in the north east for you that's ok for me!


i only use my car in the summer to be fair and do reguarly wash it every 2-3 days lol...

we have sold few cor wheels to guys in scotland and they seem happy.

if you want a set let me know ;-) dramatically changes the look of the car.


----------



## GTR_JED (Sep 21, 2009)

When ordering the wheels take a look at also buying from COR the custom centre cap with the GTR logo. It just finishes off the look of the wheels. The 'GTR' is milled out of the metal cap and is the same color as the wheels you order...


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

just ordered a set of 20" enocors for 2012 GTR in blue...

keep your eyes peeled for pictures - should look superb on the 2012 blue GTR.


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Is there ever likely to be any form of group buy again in the future on COR wheels, half tempted for a set of these http://i115.photobucket.com/albums/..._r35_white_brushed_tinted_clear_chrome_02.jpg


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

EAndy said:


> Is there ever likely to be any form of group buy again in the future on COR wheels, half tempted for a set of these http://i115.photobucket.com/albums/..._r35_white_brushed_tinted_clear_chrome_02.jpg


thats been the most popular one now..

looks very classy

i can maybe start a group buy soon i guess , but last time was a bit of nightmare trying to get 5 orders then complete it..


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Jm-Imports said:


> just ordered a set of 20" enocors for 2012 GTR in blue...
> 
> keep your eyes peeled for pictures - should look superb on the 2012 blue GTR.


Look forward to seeing the pics. If I had the £££ I would defo be getting a new set of boots, just to separate her from he rest ; ) I get a bit addicted to the NA site where just about every forum user has changed their wheels lol. I take it modding is cheaper over there as their builds are frequent and epic.


----------



## Tonto_GTR (May 12, 2011)

Here is a Vid of some Core wheels AMS Nissan GT-R R35 - w/ 21" Cor Wheels - YouTube


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

I shall watch this thread with interest!


----------



## RJJ (Aug 11, 2012)

saucyboy said:


> Look forward to seeing the pics. If I had the £££ I would defo be getting a new set of boots, just to separate her from he rest ; ) I get a bit addicted to the NA site where just about every forum user has changed their wheels lol. I take it modding is cheaper over there as their builds are frequent and epic.


Whenever I go on the NA website, checking the wheel section is recommended. 
Some seriously trick wheels, and rides, & the Cor encor on Jurgen's car look the biz.:bowdown1:


----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

Very nice set of rims


----------



## gtrEDD (Mar 14, 2006)

*replacement tyres*

I have these rims on my gtr and although my tyres have loads of tread on them ive been trying to source replacements with no joy? ive been told they are not a uk size and have to be imported? 21" by the way.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

gtrEDD said:


> I have these rims on my gtr and although my tyres have loads of tread on them ive been trying to source replacements with no joy? ive been told they are not a uk size and have to be imported? 21" by the way.


what size tyres you run and make as few options are available ;-)


----------



## gtrEDD (Mar 14, 2006)

running 265/35x21 and 305/30x21 michelin pilot. cheers


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

would love to see a set of the epic concave multi spokes in 19" on an R34......

if you get a set through can you ask permission to slot them on to see what it looks like ?


----------



## Webber (Jul 17, 2012)

I absolutely love the wheels in the second picture! Shame my pockets arent deep enough to buy some at the minute!


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

will bump this thread as i will be doing another groub buy for another set..

will need minimum of x4 orders but prefebably 5 sets.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

GTR_JED said:


> When ordering the wheels take a look at also buying from COR the custom centre cap with the GTR logo. It just finishes off the look of the wheels. The 'GTR' is milled out of the metal cap and is the same color as the wheels you order...


we just had a set of these for RJJ done and look superb on 2012 Blue car..

Pics to follow.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Look a bit spindly to me. A lot less material than stock wheels. Are they upto it?


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> Look a bit spindly to me. A lot less material than stock wheels. Are they upto it?


i tested them for over 7000 miles with 1000bhp plus, track and drag strips and even top speeds.

no issues.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

new group buy


http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/172892-cor-wheels-group-buy-2-a.html#post1720970


----------

